# Boudoir, B&W(nothing explicit)



## ghache (Jun 17, 2010)

I was invited by a friend to shoot in his home studio.
It was kinda nice since we here 3 photog. it was nice to see somebody else working, sharing ideas.

it was my first time shooting a boudoir type of shoot and it was her first time in front of a camera, its was a good leaning experience.


1.








2. this is not a crop of the 1rst picture.


----------



## ghache (Jun 17, 2010)

ah yeah?


----------



## KmH (Jun 18, 2010)

This photo is currently available x2.


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 18, 2010)

KmH said:


> This photo is currently available x2.


 
+1


----------

